# printer doesn't print fast in windows



## jaipandya (Nov 2, 2004)

hi all,
i have a dot matrix printer. it prints very fast in DOS for which i use old software wordstar. but it does print as fast in microsoft word. in wordstar(the old dos based software) it prints double side. but not in windows. is there anyway that i can speedup my printer in microsft word (windows)also.


----------



## Lorand (Nov 2, 2004)

When printing from DOS, the printer receives only the character codes and uses the built-in (or preloaded) fonts. From Windows the true type fonts are converted to graphics, that's why it's much slower.
If you want a faster printing, use only printer fonts in your document. You might try setting the print quality to draft.
You can slightly increase the printing speed selecting "Print directly to the printer" in the printer settings.


----------



## jaipandya (Nov 2, 2004)

which are those printer fonts?


----------



## Lorand (Nov 2, 2004)

In Microsoft Word when you select the font in the drop-down list near the font names are small icons: TT means truetype, and the small printer means printer font.


----------



## jaipandya (Nov 2, 2004)

i cannot see any printer font in the drop down list. all the fonts are true type fonts. how to obtain a printer font? by doing so, would my computer print as fast as it prints in dos? or for that is something more required?


----------



## jaipandya (Nov 5, 2004)

Got those printer fonts. THis time i printed in Microsoft Word using printer fonts. Printing speed slightly incresed. using printer font printer prints word wise. previously it was printing line by line. As u told it was in Graphics mode when i was using TT fonts. But it is still printer in one direction. 
where as in MS-DOS it's printing speed is..........wow! in ms-dos it prints in both the directions. is there any way that my printer can print as fast in win 98 as it prints in ms-dos.


----------



## Lorand (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you tried setting the print quality to draft mode?


----------



## jaipandya (Nov 6, 2004)

yaa, i printed the page in draft mode.


----------



## Lorand (Nov 6, 2004)

If you want a really fast printing from Windows, then install a new printer that's called "Generic text only printer" (you can find it among installable printers in Windows) and use that printer as the default printer. But if you want to print graphics, you'll use the current printer driver.


----------



## jaipandya (Nov 6, 2004)

after doing so, i can see just three fonts which are printer fonts in microsoft word font listing. is that ok? will the typing speed be as fast as in MS-DOS? will it print in both d directions as it prints in ms-dos

one more question........which font does ms-dos use. which are d settings specified in ms-dos to print any file? how can v change those settings? is there not any software, using which v can decide d quality of the print?


----------



## Lorand (Nov 6, 2004)

Try it and see...  
In Word you must select the same printer font as the printer's default built-in font, so the text would be the same on paper as on the screen.


----------



## jaipandya (Nov 8, 2004)

welllll.............worked. now my printer's speed is 5 time better. it is typing bidirection.......absolutely fine.  

But only one problem.  in microsoft word i can only print on font size of 12. i  want larger print.

i still couldn't get the answer of this question:
which are the settings specified in ms-dos to print any file? how can v change those settings?


----------



## Lorand (Nov 8, 2004)

The printer's built-in font is of size 12. If you want to print with smaller or larger font size then you'll loose the printing speed.


> which are the settings specified in ms-dos to print any file?


Sorry, I didn't understand this question...


----------

